# What the heck!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Why haven't most of you entered a pic into the Coral Reef Shop contest?
It's an awesome tank you could win and CRS has been generous enough to donate it so lets see some support for an awesome Local Fish Store!!

It doesn't matter if you think you have a good piece of coral or not. Take a pic and let the guys at CRS decide.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Will be posting mine soon


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Oo ill be entering for sure just wanna make sure its my best photo!  cause that 8gallon nano is mad sexy!


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Get On It!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey alt, are rhizo's allowed in the contest?

I only ask b/c all rhizos are not legally imported - would submitting a photo of one be frowned upon by CRS I wonder?

I really wish I waited to post my submission haha.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

can i post more than one? LOL jk


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll be posting very soon it will be hard to compete with some great shots but Dave papi u right is all about participating


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont know how to take aquarium pics with my DSLR- i googled but still not working., you guys get awesome pics....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Go turn your lights on, and push the button on the top of the camera.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hehehe, i just sent my sister to do a bit of research and take some pics of the BTA's, ill see if something comes up


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

remember, it's a "coral" contest not a BTA contest.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

oh shoot I just posted my BTA's LOL, I will remove


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Leti, post a pic of one of your coral...although I love those BTA's!
I'll delete that post and just tell me what you want the topic of your post to be and I can change that also


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Leti, post a pic of one of your coral...although I love those BTA's!
> I'll delete that post and just tell me what you want the topic of your post to be and I can change that also


Thanks! You can delete the PINK BTA's, I deleted the pic already. Leave the Green GSP post. I google and it said that POLYS are corals too, so hopefully that one is cool. Thanks!


----------

